# wynocha



## Encolpius

Hello, I know "Wynocha!" means "Get out!" and its origin might be from the verb "wynosić sie, wynonoś sie!" But I am interested in the origin of the wynocha, is that an old strange verbal form or how did you coin it? What's its origin, etymology? Thanks.


----------



## Karton Realista

It's a rough noun form.
Pietru*szka* - pietru*cha*
Ły*żka* - ły*cha*
Kapu*sta* - kapu*cha *
It usually is created from other nouns, but Polish has a lot of exceptions. We even have a verb which comes from short form of adjective - powinien (doesn't have infinitive). 
Another example of verb to noun is *kapicha* (understood, yep, I get it), from the word *kapować* (to get it). Both are colloquial.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank, interesting. I expected those examples. So you attach a nominal suffix to a verb, right?


----------



## Karton Realista

Encolpius said:


> Thank, interesting. I expected those examples. So you attach a nominal suffix to a verb, right?


Pretty much yes.


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

Karton Realista said:


> Pretty much yes.



What noun do you know like that, except for "wynocha"?


----------



## MB

The "rule" flat out struck me as odd. I wouldn't recommend that anyone follows that.


----------



## Karton Realista

Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny said:


> What noun do you know like that, except for "wynocha"?


I mentioned it in my post, it's kapicha.


szymbert said:


> The "rule" flat out struck me as odd. I wouldn't recommend that anyone follows that.


It's not a rule, it's an exception.


----------



## tewlwolow

Karton Realista said:


> I mentioned it in my post, it's kapicha.
> 
> It's not a rule, it's an exception.



Exception? I'd rather say a somewhat colloquial, but still productive way to form nouns we have some particular affection to.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Karton Realista said:


> We even have a verb which comes from short form of adjective - powinien (doesn't have infinitive).


Of course, it had an infinitive once upon a time. It was 'powinien być'. The definite forms were changed to contemporary forms:
Present:
'powinien jeśm' > powinienem
'powinien jeś' > powinieneś
'powinien jest' > powinien
'powinni jeśmy' > powinniśmy 
'powinni jeście' > powinniście
'powinni są' > powinni
Past:
powinienem był, powinieneś był, and so on.

The original infinitive changed the meaning to a fixed phrase with the meaning of "I suppose it is".


----------



## WKost

Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny said:


> What noun do you know like that, except for "wynocha"?



Zagryzać (verb.) --> zagrycha (frequently used for sth to eat between two shot's of vodka)
Podpuszczać --> podpucha (a particular kind of joke, which is told in form of a serious information, in order to see how a specific person reacts)


----------



## Ben Jamin

tewlwolow said:


> Exception? I'd rather say a somewhat colloquial, but still productive way to form nouns we have some particular affection to.


"somewhat colloquial"? Are you kidding?


----------



## Grzmi

Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny said:


> What noun do you know like that, except for "wynocha"?



_rozpierducha_, pardon my French.


----------



## Grzmi

Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny said:


> What noun do you know like that, except for "wynocha"?



_pokazucha_ (from Russian _показуха_)
_skucha_ (from _skusić_)
_pogaducha_ (from _pogadać_)
_plucha_ (from _pluskać_)


----------

